# [gcc] 2 versiones conjuntas [solucionado]

## Theasker

Ayer después de hacer la actualización de udev (no muy bien) también se actualizó gcc, pero .... no desinstaló la antigua versión

```
# gcc-config -l

 [1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.6.4

 [2] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.7.3 *

```

además, me ha fallado la última actualización de mplayer y ... como no indica nada en especial ... supongo que puede ser derivado de esto.

```
x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -MD -MP -Wundef  -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wdisabled-optimization -Wno-pointer-sign -Wdeclaration-after-statement -std=gnu99  -march=nocona -O2 -pipe -fno-tree-vectorize -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -I. -Iffmpeg  -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/include/directfb -I/usr/include/libgtop-2.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include    -I/usr/include -I/usr/include/freetype2  -fno-omit-frame-pointer -mno-omit-leaf-frame-pointer -c -o loader/wrapper.o loader/wrapper.S

loader/wrapper.S: Assembler messages:

loader/wrapper.S:31: Error: `pusha' is not supported in 64-bit mode

loader/wrapper.S:34: Error: operand type mismatch for `push'

loader/wrapper.S:38: Error: operand type mismatch for `push'

loader/wrapper.S:40: Error: operand type mismatch for `push'

loader/wrapper.S:45: Error: operand type mismatch for `push'

loader/wrapper.S:46: Error: operand type mismatch for `push'

loader/wrapper.S:55: Error: `popa' is not supported in 64-bit mode

loader/wrapper.S:57: Error: invalid instruction suffix for `pop'

loader/wrapper.S:58: Error: invalid instruction suffix for `push'

loader/wrapper.S:64: Error: invalid instruction suffix for `push'

loader/wrapper.S:65: Error: `pusha' is not supported in 64-bit mode

loader/wrapper.S:68: Error: operand type mismatch for `push'

loader/wrapper.S:72: Error: operand type mismatch for `push'

loader/wrapper.S:74: Error: operand type mismatch for `push'

loader/wrapper.S:79: Error: operand type mismatch for `push'

loader/wrapper.S:80: Error: operand type mismatch for `push'

loader/wrapper.S:87: Error: `popa' is not supported in 64-bit mode

make: *** [loader/wrapper.o] Error 1

make: *** Se espera a que terminen otras tareas....

 * ERROR: media-video/mplayer-1.1-r1 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=media-video/mplayer-1.1-r1'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=media-video/mplayer-1.1-r1'`.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay named 'gentoo-zh': '/var/lib/layman/gentoo-zh/'

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/mplayer-1.1-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/mplayer-1.1-r1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/mplayer-1.1-r1/work/MPlayer-1.1'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/mplayer-1.1-r1/work/MPlayer-1.1'

>>> Failed to emerge media-video/mplayer-1.1-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/mplayer-1.1-r1/temp/build.log'

```

----------

## quilosaq

 *Quote:*   

> This ebuild is from an overlay named 'gentoo-zh'

 

Quizá tenga algo que ver. Tienes la misma versión en los repositorios oficiales.

----------

## Theasker

Pues si que era eso, he eliminado el overlay y a funcionar.

Mira que estuve revisando la salida del error y no caí en eso. Lo había leído pero no supuse que tendría algo que ver.

Gracias y disculpad por la pérdida de tiempo

----------

